# Whats the best/price



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

We have Continental Vango 215/75R 16C tyres on our 3.5.ton Hobby
Where can I get the best price or should I be looking at other makes?
South West England

Help please


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Try the likes of Blackcircle or tyrebuyer, the prices quoted include fitting as well. Don't forget to make sure they replace any valves with the metal bolt in type NOT the standard pull through rubber ones.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You should be looking at a price between £95 and £150 each.
Mine are Continental Vancocamper R15" which are around that price.
There is or has been a long debate about which tyres are best for your van. Cheaper tyres can be noisier and not stop so well and wear out quicker. On the other side of the argument, tyres should be changed every 5+ years and the kind of mileage most of us do would mean you are getting rid of otherwise serviceable treads. We do not all drive like a sports car and can cope with a tiny bit more tread noise.
As I carry a new spare, my next move will be to buy one new tyre to fit at the 'back' with my new spare, while moving both of my present rear tyres to the front and keeping one of those old front tyres as a spare.
So I will not be changing from Continental.
Don't ask why new tyres should go on the back; they just should according to the manufacturers.

Alan


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

rosalan said:


> You should be looking at a price between £95 and £150 each.
> Mine are Continental Vancocamper R15" which are around that price.
> There is or has been a long debate about which tyres are best for your van. Cheaper tyres can be noisier and not stop so well and wear out quicker. On the other side of the argument, tyres should be changed every 5+ years and the kind of mileage most of us do would mean you are getting rid of otherwise serviceable treads. We do not all drive like a sports car and can cope with a tiny bit more tread noise.
> As I carry a new spare, my next move will be to buy one new tyre to fit at the 'back' with my new spare, while moving both of my present rear tyres to the front and keeping one of those old front tyres as a spare.
> ...


You change tyres every 5 years?

This is an extract from the Continental Tyre Handbook:

"We recommend:
All tyres (including spare tyres) that were manufactured more than ten years 
ago should be replaced with new tyres, even if they appear to be usable from 
their external appearance and if the tread depth may have not reached the 
minimum legal limit."

The full text is here:

http://www.continental-tyres.co.uk/...a/download/everything-about-tyres-2010-en.pdf


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

As you are in East Devon give Exmouth Tyres & Exhausts a call. I have used them over the years both for the MH & the car & they have always bettered the online offerings. They are next door to Outdoorbits in Exmouth.

http://exmouthtyres.co.uk/


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

You could try these:

http://www.tyre-shopper.co.uk/

I would consider any decent quality commercial tyre. I have used Avon Avanzas in the past and been very happy with them.

As for putting new tyres on the rear, that indeed is the advice for cars, the reason being that under braking the back end of the car goes very light and the tyres need all the help they can to grip. However with weights on motorhomes being biased very much in favour of the rear I am not sure this advice still stands for the likes of us.

JohnW


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Try the likes of Blackcircle or tyrebuyer, the prices quoted include fitting as well. Don't forget to make sure they replace any valves with the metal bolt in type NOT the standard pull through rubber ones.


If steel valves are fitted they wont replace them, there would be no need to do that.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Try the likes of Blackcircle or tyrebuyer, the prices quoted include fitting as well. Don't forget to make sure they replace any valves with the metal bolt in type NOT the standard pull through rubber ones.


Quite right Mr P, however having worked on the IT systems it might interest you to know that a lot of the "Web-Sites" are actually owned by the same company, so their software "sees" that you are shopping around for the best price.

They will offer remarkably similar prices... cough cough......

The trick is look at them, shop around, but don't buy!!

You will then find that "a fantastic one off cheap price " will be offered a couple of days later, either via "pop-up" ads evoked by google, or if you give them an email address.

HTH


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've had good prices and service from Camskill:

www.camskill.co.uk/‎

We buy the tyres when on offer and keep until required, but still works out pretty well with local fitting.

Peter


----------

